# Vimage



## gpatrick (Jul 25, 2011)

Would someone explain to me how I would setup networking using VIMAGE for the following?

Currently I have a firewall with an internal lan and a dmz.  In my dmz I have a smtp, nameserver, and webserver, with traffic directed for multiple domains via Pound.  

If I moved those onto a FreeBSD server using VIMAGE, then how would I setup addressing?

Right now my dmz gateway is 192.168.2.1 with the other servers running on 192.168.2.xxx addresses.  From what I've read, I would have to setup a bridge interface and that would be the gateway for vnet.  But my firewall redirects to my smtp and www servers using 192.168.2.2 and 192.168.2.3, so if my bridge0 was set as say 192.168.2.254 then how is my web traffic going to be redirected correctly?  Would I then have to setup pf on FreeBSD to redirect traffic?  Or would I setup multiple bridges, one for say www, one for smtp, one for bind, then have pf redirect to other IPs say 10.0.0.xxx for the servers?


----------

